# Moaning and Groaning Noises



## boomers_dawn

My 11-3/4 year old makes moaning and groaning noises all the time; like daily; usually when he gets up or moves, and sometimes in his sleep.

For some background, he's not that old, but when he was a puppy, he had OCD surgery on his shoulder and the surgeon did tell us he would have arthritis in the joint earlier than usual. He's had his hips xrayed "beautiful" and spinal xray appeared normal. He's been worked up within the last couple of years and diagnosed with bicepital tendonitis and arthritis in the operated shoulder. 

He's been on adequan and the usual array of supplements, with Rimadyl and Tramadol and needed. His weight is good. He gets less exercise now because he limps after too much (more than say 10-15 minutes). I'm sure puppy Gladys' playing with him doesn't help but half the time I peel her off him, he's instigating with her.

So - he's doing it right now - he's lying on the floor beside the bed and he just moved a bit and makes a groaning noise.

Is this normal for older dogs? It sounds like he's in pain, but then he'll get up and move around normally and act normal. He eats, drinks, plays with Gladys, does the stairs, jumps on furniture. He doesn't seem impaired (unless he has a limping episode, at which point I give him his meds and keep him quiet - then the limping passes).

He's doing it more these days, I think the weather is getting colder is causing it?

Does anyone else have or had an older dog that moans and groans?

My friend pointed out that half the time when I get up from sitting I moan and groan. It's true, I have a bad back so when I get up I usually groan and have trouble getting up, then once I get moving, I'm fine. My friend said it's the same way, it's hard to get up, but once they get moving, it's ok. 

He goes to acupuncture too, but I'm not sure it's working anymore and I want to make sure we're doing enough for him; so I'll be bringing this up at the next visit too... although I'd like to keep him off regularly scheduled "drugs" or meds as long as possible.

But I'm really interested to find out if it's part of the normal aging process to start moaning and groaning??? Like when you see your grandparents and aging parents with like 50 pill bottles?


----------



## AmberSunrise

I think its normal - heck even my younger dogs while let out a longish moan when they have a good stretch going.

They also moan and groan, whimper and even howl at times in their sleep 

I do think it is normal as they get a bit older to have some aches and pains, just as we can.


----------



## BeauShel

It can be normal and part of the aging process. But you might discuss with your vet if maybe some of the meds might not be working as well. If you think the acupuncture isnt working, the quickest way to tell is to stop it. But if it is working, that could cause some pain. You might talk to your vet about that too.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Thanks for the ideas. I will definitely talk to the vet more.

I caught myself moaning and groaning multiple times today. One time when I got in the car, I went Mmm-mmm-mmm in the 3 motions it took me to get in the seat.
Again, getting in the car later, then again crawling under the furniture to unplug a lamp. I noticed I wasn't dying of pain at the time, it's more of a weary, achy, worn out feeling.

Maybe that's what Boomer has too. It just sounds scary because I equate moaning and groaning with pain. And he can't tell me. But maybe it isn't really pain per se.

I will talk to the vet more.


----------



## kittkatt

*Re: older dog moans and groans*

Hi Dawn and Boomer:wavey:...I'm new here. My name is Kate and I have an 8 year old Golden Retriever (mixed) we got him from the Golden Retriever Rescue society. He's always been healthy, no hip problems, like my previous sweet golden. Indy is a picture of health, just had his full check up, and everything is great. But i've noticed in the last 2 months, that he's very vocal, with the moaning, and groaning. Now, I'm disabled (messed up back too) and i'm home with him all the time, so i'm pretty in-tuned with him, and i'm positive he's not in pain...not the real pain, i think it's like us...when we get up. Tonight, I cleaned his ears, and everytime i do this...(since i first adopted him) he moans just like he does when he lays down. He's always done it ..on and off...for example, when we took him to the cottage for a day of swimming...usually when he'd come home, he'd flop on his bed and moan...long moans...lol...and this is what he's doing now..just more often. So I'm gonna keep watching him like a hawk, but i really don't think he's in pain...maybe he's just feeling very content? I know that when Indy comes and lays down on me, i start massaging him around the neck and face, going down behind the ears, and he starts moaning again in a good way. I also noticed in the last 2 months, that when i come home, he whines (as he usualy does) getting all excited, but then he gives me a little excited howl, and he's never done that before...that being said, I think I would call this new behaviour of his..."old age vocalizing" ...Heck, i'm doing it more myself!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Dawn that picture of Boomer is hysterical. Welcome. 

I have a funny old dog story (non golden sorry) We had an old lab named Shadow made it to 15 1/2. She went completely deaf about 13 I think hearing was going (or selective) heading to that age. Anyway, when she was deaf obviously she couldn't hear herself, so she started making all these noises. Too funny. The funniest though was when she would eat, she would make "yummy" noises. It made me thing of the dog in the OLD cartoon who would make yummy noises and go air born and flap his feet and come back to earth. Was it Precious? I don't remember too long ago. She would snore, grunt, wheeze, but we knew if she was making noises she was alive. 

She would sleep so soundly and not hear or feel us coming waking her up to go outside when we would get home I worried would scare her to death. Shadow was a funny special girl. I miss her.


----------



## MaxwellSmart

Maxwell has started groaning a lot now too. It's mostly when he stretches while laying down or when standing up, but who doesn't, right?  But just like your pup, he acts fine when he's up. I've also associated it with the cold weather causing more stiffness in his joints so I'm not concerned with it.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just wanted to let you know that our Max (13 1/2) has gotten more vocal as he's gotten older. He grunts (kinda of Moans) when you pet him. He grunts when he's laying down. When he sleeps he does as well. Also makes these cute high pitch barks when he's sleeping. He seems to do it more times when he's content. I hope that is the same with your baby. I had the Vet do a very thorough exam a few months ago and discussed it with her. Everything came back perfect, even the full blood panel.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Thanks for resurrecting my post. Since I asked this question, Boomer has been to the doggie ER and found to have some arthritis in his spine and hip now. He's on rimadyl and tramadol twice a day in addition to the other stuff and having a hard winter. The snow is higher than the dogs' legs and I think that plus the cold plus little exercise has been hard on the big guy.

The yummy noises sound so cute. I think I might do that!


----------



## ShadowDog

*Moaning And Groaning*

Hello, I have a 15 year old Black Lab named Shadow.

Just this past year, he started groaning. I thought he was just disgruntled and wanting attention. But the groans are happening more & more as the weeks go by. 

Yes, he's having just a little hard time getting up off the floor in the mornings or up off the dog bed or carpet, but like others out there, he is fine after a few seconds once he is up. 

He groans all throughout the day from time to time. We give him joint tablets & Omega 3 pills daily, because he just recovered from a limping foot a few months back. 

He's ok now, but the groaning is freaking me out. 
He goes crazy to have his butt scratched, and I think his hips may be hurting him.

All you can do is watch them closely. I figured it's old age. If I was to tell you he out-groans me, that would be a lie, as I have a severe case of sciatic nerve damage at the bottom of my spine and the pain shoots through both of my hips and buttocks. 

But I'm fine once I'm up & standing. 

Go figure.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy who is not even 3 yet is a moaner and groaner when he gets up from resting. Both he and Zoey (not yet 4) do their doggie yoga/stretches multiple times a day.

Buddy has whole adventurers with sound effects while he sleeps. He moans, groans, howling, yaws, Roos, woofs, growls, and smiles in his sleep very funny to watch especially when all legs ands and tail is going. He also runs in his sleep while laying on his back and smiling.

He is just a vocal guy.


----------



## Angelina

> Thanks for resurrecting my post. Since I asked this question, Boomer has been to the doggie ER and found to have some arthritis in his spine and hip now. He's on rimadyl and tramadol twice a day in addition to the other stuff and having a hard winter. The snow is higher than the dogs' legs and I think that plus the cold plus little exercise has been hard on the big guy.


Boomer if you are around did the moaning and groaning subside with the higher meds?

My 11 year old does alot of moaning and groaning but even worst, she snores really hard at night and I have to wake her up to change position. She is arthritic but not lame and only gets medicated if she swims too hard. thanks.


----------



## ssteuart

Hi gang ~

We have a 12 yr old Golden along with our "Collareiver" Boarder Collie/Retriever mix who is 6, BOTH of them moan and groan...while stretching, getting scratchies, sleeping etc. God knows I moan and groan all the time. Although being in tune with your animals certainly helps, they have their ways of telling us what's going on.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Angelina said:


> Boomer if you are around did the moaning and groaning subside with the higher meds?
> 
> My 11 year old does alot of moaning and groaning but even worst, she snores really hard at night and I have to wake her up to change position. She is arthritic but not lame and only gets medicated if she swims too hard. thanks.


Hi, Boomer is still around. He still moans and groans but much less since being put on regular Rimadyl(1/2 tab 2X/day) instead of as needed. If he ends up overdoing it he also has Tramadol as needed.

This winter has been much easier too - mild weather and very little snow - I think that makes a huge difference too.

Thanks for asking about my Boomsies. 
Good luck w/ your snoring problem. Gladys snores a bit but it's quiet funny snoring :--heart:love it.


----------



## sdain31y

Darby has moaned and groaned since we got him at 6 months old. If I rub and massage him he'll moan, roll him over and another moan, brush him longer enough and you'll get a groan.................he's just a moanie, groanie kind of boy and I love it!!! Its a hoot!


----------



## TheDogListener

*TheDogListener*

Our golden oldie is 10.5 years old, born few days before 9/11 terrorist attacks. Now roughly one week ago Jack started groaning only after lying down when throat comes to rest on the floor. No other times we have listened for signs: standing, sitting, eating, being scratched, pampered, wrestled with, tug-of-warred with, hugged, brushed, or just plain patted. Age change? Hope so. We do give him 325 mg aspirin often per vet's recommendation.


----------



## maddies_dad1957

*Groaning*

I know this is an old thread... I hope you're all still out there.
My six year old Maddie started this very deep groan thing just a month ago. She does it when she is rubbing her face in the carpet (she usually does this right after supper), and when she is lying down or stretching. It's in a very deep register. We thought it was cute when she started it, but now we worry whether it's a sign of a hidden problem. She is as happy and playful as ever, and remains an "attention hog" with anyone who will grant her that.
Should I address this with the vet, or is this nothing to worry about?
Thanks...


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I think if it's a new thing and you have doubts probably not a bad idea to take her to the vet. On the other hand my Thor has had a variety of sounds that he makes at various times since he was a tiny puppy: groaning, moaning, "talking", whining, purring...And he'll do any of these things out of boredom, distress OR happiness. THAT will make it tricky to figure out if it ever IS a sign of an issue.?


----------



## Cpc1972

Jake used to sigh and moan when he got bored. It was pretty funny. He would do it then plop to the floor with his sad eyes.


----------



## Karen519

*Maddies Dad*



maddies_dad1957 said:


> I know this is an old thread... I hope you're all still out there.
> My six year old Maddie started this very deep groan thing just a month ago. She does it when she is rubbing her face in the carpet (she usually does this right after supper), and when she is lying down or stretching. It's in a very deep register. We thought it was cute when she started it, but now we worry whether it's a sign of a hidden problem. She is as happy and playful as ever, and remains an "attention hog" with anyone who will grant her that.
> Should I address this with the vet, or is this nothing to worry about?
> Thanks...


To be on the safe side I would mention it to the vet! Could she be allergic to something?


----------



## Marr

My black lab was the same yet I have managed to lessen it I give him a warm bath once a week, no soap just water. I take him on three walks a day instead of two. He is groaning less and seems happy with his new routine. He's 13 years old lab 
. .


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

boomers_dawn said:


> My 11-3/4 year old makes moaning and groaning noises all the time; like daily; usually when he gets up or moves, and sometimes in his sleep.
> 
> For some background, he's not that old, but when he was a puppy, he had OCD surgery on his shoulder and the surgeon did tell us he would have arthritis in the joint earlier than usual. He's had his hips xrayed "beautiful" and spinal xray appeared normal. He's been worked up within the last couple of years and diagnosed with bicepital tendonitis and arthritis in the operated shoulder.
> 
> He's been on adequan and the usual array of supplements, with Rimadyl and Tramadol and needed. His weight is good. He gets less exercise now because he limps after too much (more than say 10-15 minutes). I'm sure puppy Gladys' playing with him doesn't help but half the time I peel her off him, he's instigating with her.
> 
> So - he's doing it right now - he's lying on the floor beside the bed and he just moved a bit and makes a groaning noise.
> 
> Is this normal for older dogs? It sounds like he's in pain, but then he'll get up and move around normally and act normal. He eats, drinks, plays with Gladys, does the stairs, jumps on furniture. He doesn't seem impaired (unless he has a limping episode, at which point I give him his meds and keep him quiet - then the limping passes).
> 
> He's doing it more these days, I think the weather is getting colder is causing it?
> 
> Does anyone else have or had an older dog that moans and groans?
> 
> My friend pointed out that half the time when I get up from sitting I moan and groan. It's true, I have a bad back so when I get up I usually groan and have trouble getting up, then once I get moving, I'm fine. My friend said it's the same way, it's hard to get up, but once they get moving, it's ok.
> 
> He goes to acupuncture too, but I'm not sure it's working anymore and I want to make sure we're doing enough for him; so I'll be bringing this up at the next visit too... although I'd like to keep him off regularly scheduled "drugs" or meds as long as possible.
> 
> But I'm really interested to find out if it's part of the normal aging process to start moaning and groaning??? Like when you see your grandparents and aging parents with like 50 pill bottles?


I would pay close attention to these "moaning and groaning" noises. 

I regret not doing so with my bridge girl Yaichi...here's my story.

Yaichi was 12 when she started to moan and groan more than usual. She used to do this sometimes when she wanted attention, more ear rubs, had some arthritis as most older dogs do etc.

For about 3 weeks before she collapsed ( hemangiosarcoma) she was moaning and groaning more, to the point that I was becoming more annoyed with her as she had had plenty of attention, ear rubs, love etc. 

Now I know she was trying to tell me something and I wasn't listening. I will forever regret chalking up her moans and groans to the above. I am so sorry girl...it still makes me cry remembering this.

I would strongly suggest that if these moans and groans are increasing or unusual for your dog, then please check the abdomen, the gums regularly plus take your dog to the vet for a thorough wellness examination. 

Hopefully your dog's moans and groans are not for the same reason that my girl was moaning and groaning.

Wishing you and your dog all the best.


----------



## Fantelle

I don't have much experience with older dogs, but my 4-year old moans plenty. It's like he's constantly talking to us. But the fact that the groaning in your dog has increased may indeed be due to age and certain activities taking a bit more energy.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I haven't been around this forum much in the past couple of years. I used to visit during my lunch break at work but the past 2-3 years I don't have time for lunch any more. It is very sad.

It was bittersweet revisiting this post. Boomer passed away around November 2013 - very sudden - clinical picture suggested hemangio, I opted not to confirm based on the consensus that nothing much could be done and it would just prolong a bad situation. 

Looking back, since the moaning and groaning started in 2010 and Boomer lived to 2013, I think it was the arthritis which was definitively diagnosed, but that may have also masked the hemangio later on.

I remember Boomer started making the noise when he pooped. I thought it was somewhat normal, heck a few people where I work make LOUD moaning and groaning noises in the "ladies room" yes women !!!! 

Anyway the best part of the story is Dee Dee, who was born in Dec 2012 spent the first year of her life following Boomer around and copying him. Now she makes moaning and groaning noises everything she does and every single day she goes out and takes a poop she moans away! It's like having a piece of Boomer here forever.

Thank you everyone who responded in my post. Hugs to all our moaners and groaners <3


----------



## baxsterthebes

I don't know guys. I mean I agree with all of you and suddenly have the same issues with my golden. He's only 8. But suddenly he's started this moaning and it seems to get more and more pronounced. I took him into the vet and she couldn't find anything and didn't think it was much to worry about. But he never did this before! And suddenly it's started. He was prescribed rimadyl but that doesn't seem to make a difference. I don't like how everyone plays this off so easily -I mean there may be some truth in that- but I still think it's something else that is not being noticed. Because it's just so loud all of sudden and seems to be focused in the area of his chest when he lays down.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

baxsterthebes said:


> I don't know guys. I mean I agree with all of you and suddenly have the same issues with my golden. He's only 8. But suddenly he's started this moaning and it seems to get more and more pronounced. I took him into the vet and she couldn't find anything and didn't think it was much to worry about. But he never did this before! And suddenly it's started. He was prescribed rimadyl but that doesn't seem to make a difference. I don't like how everyone plays this off so easily -I mean there may be some truth in that- but I still think it's something else that is not being noticed. Because it's just so loud all of sudden and seems to be focused in the area of his chest when he lays down.


I'm sorry to read that you are having health concerns about your pup.

What exactly did your vet do when you were there to think there was nothing much to worry about?

If you didn't get blood work done and or xrays/ultrasound, I would suggest you consider doing this to rule out any serious health issues.

When my bridge girl Yaich collapsed. I took her to the vet and she wasn't concerned either...she sent us home with Metacam...and well, in my case it was hemangiosarcoma...thus the groans.

I certainly hope the cause of your pups moaning and groaning is benign, however I would suggest doing all necessary tests to determine if there is anything going on causing your pup to moan.


----------



## Karen519

*Boomer*

What did the vet say about Boomer moaning and groaning and I'm really sorry you don't have time to join us anymore at lunch.

I can only speak for myself, but I moan and groan too. Sometimes something hurts and sometimes I'm just plain tired.


----------



## baxsterthebes

Thanks for your response. 

The vet basically just felt around on his chest to see if she noticed any lumps or if he responded with any pain. And he didn't. I'm going for a second opinion somewhere else tomorrow. I think I will suggest blood work as you say. And maybe an x-ray. I will do whatever it takes for him but I would rather not have him on Rimadyl yet if he doesn't really need it. It's just so strange because I've noticed it progress from a very light "omph" sound every time he would lay down all the way up to this moaning all the time when he moves around on the floor. He just didn't do it before at all and it came out of nowhere.

We'll see what the next vet says. Honestly, I don't trust these vets. I'm still trying to find a vet I can trust. It shouldn't be so hard. If you both care and deeply love animals, it shouldn't be so tough. It's not something I take lightly. And I'm not paranoid either. I'm just very frustrated and I don't want my dog to suffer.


----------



## emiliemendillo

*Moaning all day!*

My JoJo, a 12 year old Golden, has started groaning while she sleeps, when we pet her and other times throughout the day. In the morning, just like Shadow, it is harder for her to stand up, but once she is up, she's fine. She is very hard of hearing and somehow I wonder if the deafness contributes to her moaning. We noticed the moaning at the same time as we noticed the deafness...seems coincidental. Other than that, she is fine, and we really don't believe these moans relate to any pain.


----------



## S.W

*12 year old golden*

I have a 12 year old golden that groans. They are these long groans. When I put him on glucosamine, the groaning went away, but now it is back even with the supplements. He still acts like a puppy all the time when he sees people in general. He has become slower with the stairs and has missed a step both going up and down. But he catches himself each time. Yet, again, when he sees people he will leap like a deer all the way over to them...and of course act like he has never had any attention in his life... LOL - always happy. I have not noticed any groaning while doing steps or getting up and down. It is when he is just laying there. I do rub his hips every night. He uses an ottoman now to jump onto the bed instead of just jumping right up. I have also noticed this groaning when he is impatient and knows it is bedtime and I have not yet turned the light out. LOL I think it is part of old age, but will bring it up next time I am at the vet. He is unsure of his jumping up to the bed, unless of course, I have a treat and then boom... he jumps right up as if there is no issue at all. Without a treat there, he acts like he is so unsure of himself. LOL I think he is just acting like an old man...sometimes unsure of his ability now that he is older.


----------



## Brodys Rockies

Gosh, there is a wide range of response on this topic...That said, our son and his wife have a 7 year old Golden, Dixie, who moans and groans frequently, but mostly when she changes her position on the couch. :wink2:

We moved to Crested Butte, CO 2.5 years ago. River was about 9 years old at the time of our move. We now live at 9,500' elevation, so when River began moaning and groaning, about one year after our relocation, I suspected the elevation might have had something to do with this. Like Dixie, River usually moaned when he changed position while sleeping, or after he took in a big deep breath. Then he would exhale this cute long groan, much like we do when we take in a big breath. I also suspect age has something to do with his just as several have mentioned regarding their dogs and themselves. LOL

I honestly think that if this were medically related, as in pain of some sort, it would show in other ways other than when the dog is relaxed and in a blissful sleep mode, i.e., constant panting, getting up and then laying back down frequently, etc. Just my 2 cents on the subject. :smile2:


----------



## oggie

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I'm sorry to read that you are having health concerns about your pup.
> 
> What exactly did your vet do when you were there to think there was nothing much to worry about?
> 
> If you didn't get blood work done and or xrays/ultrasound, I would suggest you consider doing this to rule out any serious health issues.
> 
> When my bridge girl Yaich collapsed. I took her to the vet and she wasn't concerned either...she sent us home with Metacam...and well, in my case it was hemangiosarcoma...thus the groans.
> 
> I certainly hope the cause of your pups moaning and groaning is benign, however I would suggest doing all necessary tests to determine if there is anything going on causing your pup to moan.


I know this is a bit late but I agree! I was looking around on this forum last year after my vet sent me home with "must be allergies." Last year my now 9 year old boy was groaning with the occasional cough. She did an ultrasound at my request and saw nothing; bloodwork showed elevated WBC but she said it's prob due to inflammation because of the allergens this time of year. I wish now I would have known that X rays show that ultrasound cannot. He started coughing again almost a year later-- two weeks ago. I figured seasonal allergies although I have always been skeptical because I know him so well. I have added so many omega supps and changed his kibble to fresh homemade since the allergy visit. Last Sunday he woke me up and I laid with him on his bed because he was breathing heavy and acting lethargic and wouldn't sleep just looked at me or the wall. I rushed him to the vet hospital and she said he probably had pneumonia because he had a 104 fever and she was going to do xrays to see how much fluid is in his lungs. Well she called as we wait in the parking lot (COVID) to tell us he has an uncountable amount of cannonball masses in his lungs. His WBC was 35K...ect. Ultrasound does not show lung cancer...how was I supposed to know that last year. I thought it was going to show if anything was caught in his lungs or throat like it sounded. Had I known there may have been a chance it was just a few masses and there would be options. Only one year later and there are no options and its day by day. I have been reading so many new vets recommend xrays and ultrasound starting at 5 years so they can catch anything abnormal. He is still acting normal and happy except the labored breathing and it literally breaking my heart that I could have caught something earlier had I known what to ask for. So please become knowledgeable and do not take every busy vets opinion.


----------

